# Eccs



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

Was wondering what the thing was on what looks to be the Throttle Body saying ECCS on it. I have seen it on picures of various Nissan motors was wondering what it is becuase its not on mine. My Ka24e is in a non turbo p/u and has a normal intake set up and injection set up like I have seen in most domestic rigs. 

Heres a link to a page that shows it well
http://www.sdsefi.com/features/240sx.htm
picture is on the bottom of the page the right most picture in the series.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You mean the intake plenum?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

yep i saw it too but never wondered what it is lol


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Lowboy1 said:


> *Was wondering what the thing was on what looks to be the Throttle Body saying ECCS on it. I have seen it on picures of various Nissan motors was wondering what it is becuase its not on mine. My Ka24e is in a non turbo p/u and has a normal intake set up and injection set up like I have seen in most domestic rigs.
> 
> Heres a link to a page that shows it well
> http://www.sdsefi.com/features/240sx.htm
> picture is on the bottom of the page the right most picture in the series. *


Engine Computer Control System... or something like that, I THINK it's Nissan's system solely tho.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

Electronic Computer Controll System makes cents but the air passes throught it as well. I was wondering because isee it in pictures of my engine in 240sx's but in my p/u flavor of the ka its not there.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The letters ECCS indicate that the car is computer controlled. Now, if you're talking about something where air passes through, do you mean the intake plenum? Do you know what an intake plenum is?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

barnoun, isn't ECCS strictly a Nissan thing? I don't want to say trademarked or patented but I think it's only found on Nissans (other companies call it something else, not that only Nissans are computer controlled).


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, only Nissan calls their ecu ECCS. The reason why I keep mentioning the intake plenum is because ECCS is stamped on the plenum, and dude says air passes through whatever he's talking about, so I thought he meant the intake plenum.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah funny thing is i've seen them on a few intake plenums but not all of them. is there a certain year that they changed the system?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Not sure about most of the nissan engines, but only the 91-94 ga16de had it stamped on the plenum. Newer ones don't mention it, but I don't know why.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

Yah im not asking what ECCS mean im asking what its on and the picture just in case you didnt read the rest of the page it is on a ka24e from a 240sx. hmm so if thats the plenum then does that mean my truck doesnt have a plenum. I will have to look in my book for my p/u after im done moving. Just mentioned the engine type because you were saying only the ga16de has eccs writen on it and the engine in the pic isnt the GA flavour its the KA.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I didn't mean that only the ga16de had ECCS, what I meant was that, of the ga16de engines, only the '91-94 models had it stamped on the plenum. I'm sure other nissan engines had it stamped too(like the KA you mention), I just don't know which years they had it on there. Didn't mean to confuse you


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

Ahh I see. Didnt confuse me, what is confusing me is why my engine doesnt have the plenum. If it did I would buy the CAI for the 240sx and make it work. Thats why I noticed the plenum and was wondering what it was. I started by finding other rigs with the same engine noticed the make it for 240's and not for p/u, so I looked for pictures of the engine bay to see what the differences were to see if I couldnt make one work. So now I guess that I have found my answer. My next quest is to see if I cant get a plenum off the 240sx to fit my intake set up. Or just make something with a coffy can and some tack welding.


----------



## sausagedog52 (Feb 2, 2016)

It stands for electronic concentrated control system, basically its a specific type of multi point fuel injection


----------

